# Parmesan Cheese Rinds in soup Consistency Question.



## larry_stewart (Aug 25, 2014)

So a few weeks ago, i made a soup which called for throwing a Parmesan cheese rind in it ( which I did).

When the soup was ready,  the rind had the perfect consistency. It was Chewy, cheesy, slightly melted, but still hard enough to hold its shape.  It was the best part of the soup.  I found myself fishing around for all the pieces.

So, the next time I made the soup, I figured, why not double up on the cheese, since it was my favorite part of the soup.  I cut up the rind into bite sized chunks.  Then I cut up the rest of the cheese into bite sized chunks, and followed the recipe as I did previously.

When the soup was done, I started fishing around to find the little chunks of cheese I'd been so patient waiting for, just to find a big, melted, gooey clump of cheese at the bottom.

What I figured was that the rind was more dried out, so would react well when making the soup, but the center of the cheese ( which  I also cut up and added) was not hard enough, and just completely melted ( as any cheese would) .

So here is my question:

Is there anyway to convert the entire wedge of Parmesan cheese into a rind like consistency so it would all melt at the same rate and have the same ultimate consistency?  If not, I would have to buy multiple wedges just for the rinds.

I know if cheese is left around long enough ( assuming it doesnt mold) it does dry out.  

Anyway, maybe Im crazy, just curious if anyone has any suggestions


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2014)

Not that I know of. The rind forms naturally as a result of aging. I don't know of a way to speed that up.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> So a few weeks ago, i made a soup which called for throwing a Parmesan cheese rind in it ( which I did).
> 
> When the soup was ready,  the rind had the perfect consistency. It was Chewy, cheesy, slightly melted, but still hard enough to hold its shape.  It was the best part of the soup.  I found myself fishing around for all the pieces.
> 
> ...


When I have used up a piece of Parmesan I save the rind to pop into home-made soup to add flavour - recommended by a former Italian neighbour. I don't cut it up as it isn't necessary. We don't eat it. I fish it out before serving and throw it away.The rind is part of the manufacturing process and can't be fabricated at home. It's protection for the cheese while it's maturing and in storage.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I save the rind from Parmesan that I've used up to pop into soup to add flavour - recommended by a former Italian neighbour. I don't cut it up as it isn't necessary. We don't eat it. I fish it out before serving and throw it away.The rind is part of the manufacturing process and can't be fabricated at home. It's protection for the cheese while it's maturing and in storage.



It *is* edible, though. It's cheese with a different consistency, not something else added to the cheese.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 25, 2014)

It almost had the same consistency as chewing gum, but it ultimately broke down.  Hmm parmesan flavored chewing gum???   Think Im on to something


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 25, 2014)

You can freeze the rinds.  I've used them in soups but have always just tossed them because they look .... well yucky... after cooking.  Guess I'll have to try a nibble next time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> You can freeze the rinds.  I've used them in soups but have always just tossed them because they look .... well yucky... after cooking.  Guess I'll have to try a nibble next time.



Yup! I have a bunch in a zippy bag in the freezer right now, just waiting for fall/winter comfort food season!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm curious about using the rinds of Parmesan. How thick are they? Does it depend on how fresh the parm is?


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 25, 2014)

We just grate the cheese off until we are practically into the rind.  I just throw whatever size piece(s) into the soup pot that seem appropriate for the amount I'm making and/or whatever I have on hand.  

Oh, and just for clarity, I'm talking about real parmigiano reggiano rind, not the cheap (or maybe not) stuff made that has to call itself parmesan.  I don't think I'd want that in my soup considering what some of it tastes like.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd guess mine are 1/4 to 1/2 inch in thickness. When I'm done with the cheese, I just throw the rind into a bag in the freezer and take them out as needed. They will last essentially forever.

I only use imported Parmigiano Reggiano cheese, too, although less expensive Parmesan cheese is fine, it's just not aged as long, so it costs less. I'm talking about real cheese, not the stuff in a can with fillers. Also, PR cheese imported from Italy has a different flavor - the flavor depends in part on the microbes in the environment.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info ladies.



medtran49 said:


> We just grate the cheese off until we are practically into the rind.  I just throw whatever size piece(s) into the soup pot that seem appropriate for the amount I'm making and/or whatever I have on hand.
> 
> Oh, and just for clarity, I'm talking about real parmigiano reggiano rind, not the cheap (or maybe not) stuff made that has to call itself parmesan.  I don't think I'd want that in my soup considering what some of it tastes like.


I have been using a microplane. I was wondering how close to the edge to plane it. Okay, I did make some parm curls with a cheese plane too.


GotGarlic said:


> I'd guess mine are 1/4 to 1/2 inch in thickness. When I'm done with the cheese, I just throw the rind into a bag in the freezer and take them out as needed. They will last essentially forever.
> 
> I only use imported Parmigiano Reggiano cheese, too, although less expensive Parmesan cheese is fine, it's just not aged as long, so it costs less. I'm talking about real cheese, not the stuff in a can with fillers. Also, PR cheese imported from Italy has a different flavor - the flavor depends in part on the microbes in the environment.


Yeah, I'm using imported Parmigiano Reggiano too. I was just too lazy to spell it. 

Parm comes in a can? Isn't that the already grated stuff?


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 25, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I'm using imported Parmigiano Reggiano too. I was just too lazy to spell it.


 
You're welcome and I'll admit I had to look it up to make sure I spelled correctly.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 25, 2014)

No, no not the green can!!!!
I will sometimes add parm bones to my tomato sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Parm comes in a can? Isn't that the already grated stuff?



Yes, it's already grated and has stuff to prevent it from caking, etc. Once I tasted the real thing, I never bought it again.

I need to make some more pesto today with my bounty of fresh basil. Time to make more Parm-Reg rinds!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2014)

CraigC said:


> No, no not the green can!!!!
> I will sometimes add parm bones to my tomato sauce.


Parm bones, I like that.

I've never bought the green can.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I'm curious about using the rinds of Parmesan. How thick are they? Does it depend on how fresh the parm is?


I've never thought of it. When the grater stops working I chuck what's left in a box in the 'fridge


----------



## taxlady (Aug 25, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I've never thought of it. When the grater stops working I chuck what's left in a box in the 'fridge


That's exactly the kind of description I was looking for.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> It *is* edible, though. It's cheese with a different consistency, not something else added to the cheese.


Of course it's edible. I didn't say it wasn't. Perhaps I should have said that the rind _occurs _as part of the manufacturing process. Or even "occurs naturally".


----------



## creative (Aug 26, 2014)

Is it only parmesan rinds that work well in soups?  Can other rinds be used (from hard cheese) or is there a reason why not?  (I note that they seem to be less hard).


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Of course it's edible. I didn't say it wasn't. Perhaps I should have said that the rind _occurs _as part of the manufacturing process. Or even "occurs naturally".



When you said you threw it away after using it, I thought people who are not familiar with it might think you did that because it shouldn't be eaten.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2014)

creative said:


> Is it only parmesan rinds that work well in soups?  Can other rinds be used (from hard cheese) or is there a reason why not?  (I note that they seem to be less hard).



There are many edible cheese rinds: http://cheeseunderground.blogspot.com/2011/01/cheese-rinds-to-eat-or-not-to-eat.html


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Of course it's edible. I didn't say it wasn't. Perhaps I should have said that the rind _occurs _as part of the *manufacturing process*. Or even "occurs naturally".


 
I think you mean aging process to be more technically correct since it really isn't manufactured.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 26, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I only use imported Parmigiano Reggiano cheese, too, although less expensive Parmesan cheese is fine, it's just not aged as long, so it costs less..... Also, PR cheese imported from Italy has a different flavor - the flavor depends in part on the microbes in the environment.


 

Parmigiano-Reggiano comes from Italy and nowhere else


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Parmigiano-Reggiano comes from Italy and nowhere else



I know. But Parmesan cheese can come from other places. I was trying to distinguish the two - Parmesan isn't as good because it's not aged as long and doesn't come from the same environment as Parm-Reg, but it's still real cheese without additives.


----------



## Addie (Aug 28, 2014)

There are more and more farms in Wisconsin that are expanding their cheese making. You can now buy Reggiano, Romano, and many other cheeses that only came to us from Europe. They may not be made under the same conditions, but some of them are earning medals in the Cheese Making community. 

And because they are made here in the U.S.A., they are less expensive. I hope some of these cheeses become popular here. Our farmers need the help.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 28, 2014)

Addie, your post prompted me to check out the Wisconsin cheese scene and I found this interesting article comparing some Italian cheeses with their Wisconsin counterparts: http://cheeseunderground.blogspot.com/2013/02/italy-vs-wisconsin-cheeses-can-new.html


----------



## Addie (Aug 28, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, your post prompted me to check out the Wisconsin cheese scene and I found this interesting article comparing some Italian cheeses with their Wisconsin counterparts: Cheese Underground: Italy vs Wisconsin Cheeses: Can the New World Compete?



I had read a while back about how Wisconsin farmers were expanding into cheese making. My DeMoulas' has a pretty good selection of import cheeses as well as native American ones. I have seen some of the Wisconsin ones of Italian origin there. 

The article was very interesting. The Italians are very protective of their products and take great pride in them. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> I think you mean aging process to be more technically correct since it really isn't manufactured.


In England we call that "nit-picking".


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I know. But Parmesan cheese can come from other places. I was trying to distinguish the two - Parmesan isn't as good because it's not aged as long and doesn't come from the same environment as Parm-Reg, but it's still real cheese without additives.


As I've just been picked up for inaccuracy - I'm sure you mean "Parmesan-style" cheese can come from other places.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 4, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> When you said you threw it away after using it, I thought people who are not familiar with it might think you did that because it shouldn't be eaten.


(Sigh) I said "*We *don't eat it. *I* fish it out before serving and throw it away". In other words That is what we do in *my *household. As far as anyone else is concerned I don't give a damn what they do with it. They can stick it on the ceiling for all I care..


----------



## taxlady (Sep 4, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> As I've just been picked up for inaccuracy - I'm sure you mean "Parmesan-style" cheese can come from other places.


You live in the EU, so for you that is true.

From Parmesan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese must satisfy very specific requirements in  order to be marketed and sold under that name and its flavor can't be  compared by any other product whose name might remotely remind you of  it; there are no such requirements for Parmesan (in most markets).[7] Within the European Union,however the name "Parmesan" by law may only be used to describe  Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese;* no other jurisdictions are known to have  such legal restrictions.*[8]

"Therefore, in the European Union, the word "Parmesan" legally serves  as a synonym for "Parmigiano-Reggiano" and always follows its strict  requirements, among wich is the geographical provenience: Parma, Reggio  Emilia, Modena, partially Bologna and Mantova. *Outside of the European  Union, "Parmesan" is a broad category of cheese* that tastes similar to  Parmigiano-Reggiano, and indeed Parmesan could only be described as a  poor imitation of Parmigiano-Reggiano." [emphasis mine]


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 4, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> (Sigh) I said "*We *don't eat it. *I* fish it out before serving and throw it away". In other words That is what we do in *my *household. As far as anyone else is concerned I don't give a damn what they do with it. They can stick it on the ceiling for all I care..



And like I said, someone who is unfamiliar with it might take that to mean it's inedible. This site exists for the benefit of lurkers and Web surfers; not everyone who reads the threads joins the forum. You may not care what they take from it but I do.


----------



## Addie (Sep 5, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> In England we call that "nit-picking".



That's the more polite term we use here. Unless the posted information is blatantly incorrect, we often just let it slide. But unfortunately, in this imperfect world we live in that does not always happen.  

Speaking for *myself only*, I do not feel like I always have to be right. I would rather be thought of as being a nice person, not an absolute correct person.


----------

